

A Technical Look at Google Wave - starwarrior
http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2009/05/technical-look-at-google-wave.html

======
gaborcselle
I just had a Scary Thought:

Maybe the masterplan isn't to migrate everyone over from email, but to create
a parallel world of Google Wave. Another inbox to check, in addition to email
+ RSS + twitter + Facebook + bug tracker + Hacker News. :-(

~~~
swannodette
Actually I think the master plan is to switch GMail to use Google Wave (note
that the demo looks almost exactly like GMail- except better). Suddenly you
have a bazillion Wave users. Developers would love to target all these users.
Developers start generating lots of different kinds of waves. Email is no
longer lame- you can create a custom wave robot to augment your email client
however you please. An Mp3 wave, a document sharing wave, a Go game wave, a
Hacker News wave, a realtime peer coding wave... Hopefully this will inspire
the open source community to set up non Google hosted wave servers and
services.

Google Wave also seems like it might be a solid scalable technology on which
to build P2P streams.

I work on an open source meta-web project called ShiftSpace. The Google Wave
server looks like the perfect backend for what we're working on.

~~~
gaborcselle
I haven't watched the keynote yet - is Gmail -> Google Wave something they
announced?

~~~
swannodette
Pure speculation.

------
vicaya
It's entirely possible to implement a wave like UI over SMTP. Many mail
clients already implement thread views etc. If you take a step further and
implement a threaded diff view it's already fairly close to wave UI).

While I like the the shared/synced document object model, I'm not sure about
the value added via a new/unproven protocol stack just for the per character
gimicks.

"Real time" is overrated and not needed in many cases.

------
mat3
Silicon Valley Google Wave Discussion lunch tomorrow (5/31)

Come, Bring a Friend and let's discuss Google Wave over lunch.

Please use the following link: <http://www.socializr.com/event/976099347> to
RSVP.

Feel free to forward to anyone who might be interested.

